

Ask HN: What language/framework is used to build the Amazon AWS web console? - jggonz

The Amazon AWS console feels like a combination of different code bases yet it works really well. Does anyone know what framework(s) or language is used to build the Amazon AWS web console?
======
zooso
AWS console works really well ? It's one of the worst designed pieces of
software I have ever used. Pretty much everybody who uses AWS heavily,
switches to CLI after loosing their sanity working on the console.

~~~
PaulHoule
I dunno. It depends what parts you use. I find the S3 interface is painfully
slow so I end up using either command line or GUI tools. On the other hand, I
don't mind the interface for EC2. If you are doing big EMR jobs, however, you
need automation to avoid blowing $15 on a bum cluster.

One thing I do know is that there are parts of the AWS console that look
similar but that have differences of the sort that make me think the
implementations are different.

------
bbrian
GWT, to some extent.

[https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/112686186868556352991/5...](https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/112686186868556352991/5854686915028020130?sview=7)

~~~
classicchins
GWT ? Google Web Kit ?

------
twerquie
Angular

